# C* nt



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:x

Have started to use the M6 Toll and today got to the front of the queue, bar one and the c unt in front of me, winds his window down and says to the attendant to let him thru, 'cos he'll stay there as he has no intention of paying... it was at that stage that thoughts of road rage and what implements of war I had in my TT came floting thru my brain :?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

so what happened?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> so what happened?


Mark decided to pay.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

garyc - :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/red916/clap.gif

*edit* 
my oops


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Who's Gary ?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

no idea :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

With all the fucking traffic trying to get home to watch the footie, every fucker on earth decided to use the Toll road!!!

The queues were mad! and every sodding person behind had to reverse out of the toll queue and then jkoin the end of another really long queue...

Arsehole :x :x :x :x


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

calm down dear it's only a toll road.

must be said in a m winner type voice


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> calm down dear it's only a toll road.
> 
> must be said in a m winner type voice


lol


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess his point was the you should pay for something that it is worth it. In other words, he would only pay if the motorway was congestion free and couldn't justify the fee when everyone was using it.

But I don't see how he could ever win this argument.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I used it last night (around midnight) as I fogot to turn off to stay on the old M6 - I wonder if this is a cunning plan by the operators to make more cash!?!? and on a slightly different tack, does anyone know if it's any shorter than the old M6??

H


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

youll save about 30 minutes using the Toll.

I use it regularly, and have to say its worth the price AT THE MOMENT!

When they hike it up, it will cost too much

Jae


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Defo quicker using the Toll... I use it a few times per week and can claim the price... Hate the M6 around Birmingham :x


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I always wondered what happened if someone did this at a toll.... wonder what happened to him?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Does anyone know when the "off-peak" hours are? I've used it at what I consider off peak times, and still have to pay the full price.

Great road though, although I'm always seeing coppers on it which makes the cruise control essential....


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Off peak 23.00 - 06.00  only a quid while stocks last :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> Does anyone know when the "off-peak" hours are? I've used it at what I consider off peak times, and still have to pay the full price.
> 
> Great road though, although I'm always seeing coppers on it which makes the cruise control essential....


Why use it off peak? The standard M6 is free and empty at these wild hours anyway.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Because it knocks 30 min of ur journey :roll:



vlastan said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know when the "off-peak" hours are? I've used it at what I consider off peak times, and still have to pay the full price.
> ...


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> Because it knocks 30 min of ur journey :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus, there are major roadworks on the M6 Birmingham with a chance of extra lane restrictions throughout the night :wink:

Click here M6 Roadworks


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I use the M6 toll most weeks, the other day my brother only had a load of twos and ones as he had left his wallet at home, the machine did not except them so they let him through free.

JustinP


----------

